# Amano shrimp destroying my plants !!!!



## DarrenMT10 (1 May 2020)

Help i added 10 amano shrimp to my tank 3 days ago i have been feeding them daily with a couple of shrimp pellets and a few blanched spinache leaves but today i awake to find they have taken a liking to my plants and have started munching their way through my hydrophylla !!!
i thought Amano didnt destroy plants or have i been misold amanos ive included a few pics of the damage and a pic of the little criminals munching one a spinache leaf for identification.. what if anything can i do to stop the little beggers from destroying my tank ??


----------



## kilnakorr (1 May 2020)

They do eat plants, but I've only seen them eating a few species.
They do however munch on melting and dying leaves, so maybe this is what is happening?


----------



## Smoggy_Bobby (1 May 2020)

I have noticed that mine eat the leaves that are dying but very rarely. 

Maybe add some Catappa leaves or bark in to distract them? as mine seem to feed of them most of the time.


----------



## Fisher2007 (2 May 2020)

Are you sure it's them? 

I have amanos in all my tanks and they've never touched anything.  I have 40 in my 200 litre tank


----------



## DarrenMT10 (3 May 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Are you sure it's them?
> 
> I have amanos in all my tanks and they've never touched anything.  I have 40 in my 200 litre tank


Yep i sat and watched them eating them the little criminals strangely they only seem to fgo for the hydrophilla taiwan? They havnt touched my cryps or my floating plants


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 May 2020)

hi
nymphoides hydrophylla is a soft plant which will start melting if conditions is not right. amano normally eat dead plants and never touch healthy plants.

trim the dead leaves and check your water condition

cheers


----------

